# mounting NTFS at boot



## hirohitosan (Dec 22, 2009)

I know it was asked before, but I just want to be sure before messing around fstab.
For mount rw at boot time my NTFS volume I installed ntfs-3g.
My NTFS volume is /dev/ad7s1 and the mount point is in /mnt/windows
If I add in /etc/fstab

```
/dev/ad7s1   /mnt/windows ntfs rw,mountprog=/usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g,late 0 0
```
will mount my ntfs volume proper?
same like: `# ntfs-3g /dev/ad7s1 /mnt/windows`?
thanks


----------



## Alt (Dec 22, 2009)

I think if you do this

```
umount /mnt/windows
mount -a
```
You can ensure fstab is working


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks! it works


----------

